# I Swallowed Down Athousand Years of Anger!



## kinkery (Feb 25, 2007)

*Sunday 25, 2007*

Chest/Quads/Abs-
*Incline Press-*
Warmup: 135x8
185x8
185x8
*Bench-*
185x8
225x5  
225x4 
*Squats-(*no lockout at the top)
Warmup: 135x6
225x6
225x6
*DB Lunges*(1st time)-
30x6
30x6
*CrossBench DB Pullovers*-
45x8
55x8
*Leg Ext.(*first time in awhile( legs were shaking) )-
45lb plate x 10
45lb plate x 12
Knee raises super setted w/ decline crunches 2 sets 10rep each.

exhausting workout. doubt i'll be doing this shit for long


----------



## kinkery (Feb 25, 2007)

ok as i thought screw this shit. i'll be to exhausted 24/7 training bp split 6'x's a week. i'm going to start a workout to increase over all strength and mass. i'll start tomorrow. routine will be like this

Monday:
Deadlifts
V-Bar Chinups
Rows
Wg Pullups
Seated V-Bar Rows
abs-

Wednesday-
Benchpress
Overhead Press
Dips
Incline Press
skullcrushers
abs-

Friday-
Squats
SLD's
Lunges
Leg Extensions
abs-

Reps-(just for bench, deads, squats)
Week 1: 5x5
Week 2: 7x3
Week 3: 10x1
week 4: 3x8-10
All others are in RR

week 1-3 cals will be 3500-3700
week 4 cals will be 2800-3000
then back.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 26, 2007)

*Monday 25, 2007*
Legs and chest are pretty sore from yesterday.  Todays workout is gonna be great


----------



## kinkery (Feb 26, 2007)

*Monday 25, 2007* fuckin ballin workout

*Deadlifts(on rack, 2-3" high)*
315x5
405x5
455x5
475x5
500x5
*V-Bar chinups-*
Bwx8
Bwx8
Bwx8
*One arm db rows-*85x8
85x8
105x8
*WG Pullups-*
bwx8
bwx8
*Seated V-bar Cable Rows-*
70x10
120x10
(flexed and squeezed back)

Great WORKOUT


----------



## kinkery (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wanted to inform you all about my diet. this is how it usually is-

Meal 1: 1scoop whey, 1banana, 1tblsp pb, 1cup 2%milk, 1/2cup oats.
meal 2: 8 raw eggwhites, 1tablespoon olive oil.
Pre workout- no-xplode in water
Post workout- Cellmass
1 hour layers meal 3- same as 1
meal 4- 8-9oz of t-bone steak
meal 5- 2 round steak patty things
~ between meal 5 and 6-cellmass
Meal 6- 8oz of sirlion steak
meal 7- chicken(somedays)

pretty much it. with 1 of the steaks i usually have a potatoe and w/meal 2 i usaully have 1/2 cup raw oats in green tea w/citrus


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 26, 2007)

kinkery said:


> Just wanted to inform you all about my diet. this is how it usually is-
> 
> Meal 1: 1scoop whey, 1banana, 1tblsp pb, 1cup 2%milk, 1/2cup oats.
> meal 2: 8 raw eggwhites, 1tablespoon olive oil.
> ...



Where them come from?


----------



## kinkery (Feb 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Where them come from?



Scott's a grocery store  . 30g protein in each  . my dad has cows/bulls that he also burchers lol so i can eat asmuch steak as i want  . he's gettin ready to burcher another soon  . but yeah  their good lol


----------



## kinkery (Feb 26, 2007)

well today i orderd a cable crossover machine from Bodybuilding.com and 10lbs of On Whey and some Stuff Called Ultra 40  . my stuff i orderd from discountanabolics.com lastweek came today. so now i have 2full bottles of N.O-xplode and cellmass. also had my mother pick me some cheap whey up from the grocery store to use until i get the whey i orderd. todays workout was pretty great too, hoping wednesday's push workout is asgreat


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 27, 2007)

Heya man got some true power brotha!!  And great rack deads!

Man your trying to put on some mass your gonna need more then steak and chicken LOL.  Need to throw some more carbs in there bro!


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow. Overdramatic journal title of the year award goes to.......

Nice work, looking good man.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 27, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya man got some true power brotha!!  And great rack deads!
> 
> Man your trying to put on some mass your gonna need more then steak and chicken LOL.  Need to throw some more carbs in there bro!



Hey Thanks bro!

i'll add some more carbs, thanks  .


----------



## kinkery (Feb 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow. Overdramatic journal title of the year award goes to.......
> 
> Nice work, looking good man.



 ...Thanks bro.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 27, 2007)

*Tuesday 26, 2007*

No workout today, traps are sore as a mother today  so is the back.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 27, 2007)

i'm going to do cardio today 30min. i plan on doing some circut training workouts.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2007)

kinkery said:


> *Monday 25, 2007* fuckin ballin workout
> 
> *Deadlifts(on rack, 2-3" high)*
> 315x5
> ...



The rack deads, what do you mean 2"-3" high?  From what point?  The knees, the floor?  When you descend the weight, where is the pins in proportion to your legs?

<~never done rack deads.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The rack deads, what do you mean 2"-3" high?  From what point?  The knees, the floor?  When you descend the weight, where is the pins in proportion to your legs?
> 
> <~never done rack deads.



Ahh my bad for the confusion, its from the floor. 

Btw, BW is 176-178lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh wow, 3" from the floor is no Rack Dead.  Thats like a SLDL or Romanian.  Shit, eliminate those 3" and you got your self a HUGE Conventional Dead.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh wow, 3" from the floor is no Rack Dead.  Thats like a SLDL or Romanian.  Shit, eliminate those 3" and you got your self a HUGE Conventional Dead.



Oh, lol i might try that, thanks bro  . 

Btw, i plan on going tanning a few times next week just to get some color


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 27, 2007)

The bar is 3 inches from the floor?  What size plates do you use that they are that low?  

Rack deads are used for sticking points but most people do them with the bar just under the knee.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 27, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> The bar is 3 inches from the floor?  What size plates do you use that they are that low?
> 
> Rack deads are used for sticking points but most people do them with the bar just under the knee.



 confusion  . the rack is 3" off the floor and the rack pin itself is 2-3". the bar is on the rack so thats another 1/2-1". i just do it that way so its easier to put on/remove 45's. you know how exhausting it would be to put on and remove 5-6 45's on each side on the floor  . basically the 45lbs plate is 1/2" from the floor so i can put it on/remove it easier.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 27, 2007)

done 20min of cardio today. man i outta physical shape


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2007)

Ahhhh I gotacha so its slightly elivated!  Hell they are still great numbers!!!!


----------



## kinkery (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks DB .

*Wednesday 28, 2007 *

well todays workout was soo great  . went something like this *yawn*

Flat DB Press- 3x8-10

Incline db press 3x8

Dips 3x8

seated overhead db press 3x8

skullcrushers 3x8

onearm overhead ext. 2x8

sucked. wasnt very motivated to workout t'night.


----------



## kinkery (Mar 19, 2007)

Monday, March 19, 2007

itss been awhile. been sick for a few days havnt aten much. but today is great. bw is 174.

workout-

Decline Press- strict form
135x6
225x6
230x6
230x6

Incline Press-
135x6
185x6
185x6

Pullups-
BW+20x6
BW+30x6
BWx12

T-bar rows-
2 plates x 6
2 plates + 25 x 6
3 plates x 6
just goin easy...

that was it.....


----------



## kinkery (Mar 20, 2007)

tuesday, March 20, 2007


ran outside today. BW IS 172.-- lbs


----------

